# Drop Checker Liquid Change



## jayheuk (Dec 23, 2010)

How often are you supposed to change the liquid co2 checker in a glass drop checker? Or do you not change it all?


----------



## wet (Nov 24, 2008)

I think you'll likely pull the drop checker out of the tank because you've figured out CO2 well before the solution needs to be changed or the color fades, fwiw. I think the longest I've gone on a tank is three months and is definitely fine for that amount of time.


----------



## ray-the-pilot (May 14, 2008)

jayheuk said:


> How often are you supposed to change the liquid co2 checker in a glass drop checker? Or do you not change it all?


When algae gets thick enough on my drop checker so that I'm not sure what color the liquid is.
That is my sign that the DC fluid need to be changed. I change the fluid and bleach the DC. This happens about every 4 months.


----------



## Franzi (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm forced to change it regularly cuz the protein buildup from discus gunks up the opening. It's pretty gross.


----------



## GitMoe (Oct 10, 2010)

Every couple months. Some people suggest changing it every water change. Thats probably super overkill...


----------

